# Husky vs. leaf pile c:



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xEX-48RHCY&feature=player_embedded\
I know that's not a GSD and it's not Smokey...but I gave my Smokey a hug after watching this video...

Enjoy!


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a Dawg enjoying life.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol! Awesome! Love seeing them play like this.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love it


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

OMG! Too funny! I cringed when he ran into the fence, but he seemed ok afterwards. Dogs are insane!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL thats too cute!


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

blackshep said:


> OMG! Too funny! I cringed when he ran into the fence, but he seemed ok afterwards. Dogs are insane!


 LOL That's what we Husky owners call the Zoooooomies


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I think my GSD is part Husky, she gets The Zoomies too


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I saw this on FB yesterday. Makes me want to put a pile of leaves together for my dogs.


----------

